# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The Land of Pyramids 1

## Nhuc

So Wana gave me a wonderful idea the other day, to start writing short stories for the forum, every week add another. So I became inspired by the topic, Egypt. Free to write anything I wanted, I thought up a series. Here is the first part, more or less an introduction. If I receive a lot of positive reviews I will continue to post more. All and All I have at least 50 ideas for this series.


     The land of pyramids 

     This was my first sunrise in my new life. Today I was a priest. I could feel my shell fill with the burden of responsibility I had not yet received. In this land all shall be mine.
     As I walk through this city of pyramids my eyes will become clear.

     The nourishment of milk and honey made me strong and created a fitting beginning. My teacher came to me today. We exchanged our greetings and after morning meditation left. He spoke of many things, of my future life, of my duty to help the people, to show them.
     Yet the only way to accomplish what I was destined for would be to walk the path of the priesthood. Failure would be met then with the destination of nothingness, yet, success would give way to the afterlife, being only the beginning.
     My first lesson would be today. I would learn about the way of the universe. The excitement of this grain of knowledge had been unbearable at first, but now I was afraid. I was new, and untested.

     We had walked enough for the wind currents to pass twenty fold when we decided to rest. Seated next to one of the building sites we rested. I was startled from my daze to see a slave girl collapsed in front of me. On instinct I bent down for her to drink from my skin. Stopped, a tasker appeared. "There is no rest for these people. They live only to work. They work only to die." A weak praise from her lips I received as she was forced back into line. Hundreds stood as onlookers. The whole progress of the build halted by her absence. 
     We continued on, eventually reaching the temple. Thanks to the Gods that our passage was safe from harm.
     My teacher spoke. "In the universe there is an order. We have the gods, we have our god-king, then us, then the nobility. Then sit the commoners and then lay the slaves. Law passes from the top to the bottom. Those who understand their place risk nothing but knowing they can never proceed. This is the harmony of the world and of all there is. One cannot become a god, only a servant. It is through being the servant that we understand the universe."
     For many hours we exchanged words and meditated. The sweet smells filling my mind as I tried to understand. The idea clearly surpassing my ability for understanding at the time. It seems right, but wrong as well. Forgetting it I instead passed into slumber.
     I was a drop of water falling from the sky as the gods commanded. I felt the wind rush past me as I landed in a small pond. For hours I conversed with my brothers about the trip, and our new location. Until suddenly I saw myself standing at the edge of the pond above me. I bent down, and scooped me and my brothers into the water skin. And as the ensuring blackness overtook me. I awoke.

----------

